
ClojureCL – GPU computing in Clojure - dragandj
http://clojurecl.uncomplicate.org/articles/guides.html
======
dragandj
There are links for the port of the examples from the book OpenCL in Action in
the test folder. [http://www.amazon.com/OpenCL-Action-Accelerate-Graphics-
Comp...](http://www.amazon.com/OpenCL-Action-Accelerate-Graphics-
Computations/dp/1617290173)

